# WANTED ULTRA TRUCK SIDE MOUNT FOR 2007 2500HD



## glenn L78 (Sep 12, 2011)

NEED TRUCK SIDE MOUNT FOR 07 2500HD, ALSO WONDERING IF HARNESS OFF MY 2010
F250 CAN BE ADAPTED
ALSO FOR SALE... TRUCK SIDE ULTRA MOUNT FOR 2010-2016 F250


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Is yours a classic (00-07.5) style or a NBS (07.5-11)?

They are 2 different frames and take different brackets. 

I might have a set for classic still, but not sure would have to check at shop on Monday.

As for your wiring it can be adapted. You will just will just need the lighting harness. 

I have a bunch of them if you would like to buy one.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

pm me if you are interested


----------



## glenn L78 (Sep 12, 2011)

sorry, it is a 2008, call or text me 630 774 1269


----------



## glenn L78 (Sep 12, 2011)

still looking its for a 2008 Thanks


----------

